# Officer Down: Charles Smith - [Beckley, West Virginia



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*W.Va. officer killed in line of duty*

*Officer Down: Charles Smith* - [Beckley, West Virginia]

*








ODMP
Biographical Info*
*Age:* 29
*Additional Info:* Detective Corporal Charles Smith had served with the Beckley Police Department for 5 and a half years. He is survived by his wife and daughter.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Smith was shot and killed during an undercover narcotics purchase. *Date of Incident:* August 29, 2006

*W.Va. officer killed in line of duty*
The Associated Press
BECKLEY, W.Va.- Two Beckley men have been arraigned on first-degree murder charges in the shooting death of a Beckley police officer.

According to the criminal complaint, 41-year-old Michael Martin and 24-year-old Thomas Leftwich had arranged to sell crack cocaine to Detective Charles "Chuckie" Smith, who was working undercover.

The three had reportedly arranged to meet at a South Fayette Street bar called Club Attraction early this morning.

Investigators allege that when Smith pulled out his badge, Martin ran and Leftwich shot Smith three to four times with a .357 revolver.

Smith was taken to Raleigh General Hospital, where he later died. State Police are investigating.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

